

Ask HN: Risk of libyan .ly domain names? - DocSavage

I bought a short, topical domain name with .ly through libyanspider.com.  I'm trying to decide whether to go with this shorter name  vs. a longer (5 more letters) .com version.<p>Anyone know about added risks of using these .ly domain names vs. .com?  Obviously, bit.ly is charging forward.<p>I'm more concerned about potential legal issues (arbitration required in Libya?), stability, and personal feelings toward .ly domains.  A google search popped up this article:<p>http://workbench.cadenhead.org/news/3503/bitly-builds-business-libya-domain<p>I could mitigate risk by using .ly as a url shortcut that did permanent redirection to my .com.
======
dschoon
I've owned a .ly domain for about two years now (with libyanspider has been
the only registrar I know of for that time). While the prices are high, and
the support staff speaks limited english, and the site is confusing, I haven't
had any serious problems.

The service is as advertised; support exists. When they accidentally locked me
out of my account by changing their control panel, things were resolved in
less than two days via email.

That's good enough for me. Just remember: you are subject to Libyan obscenity
laws. No porn, no bashing Islam.

~~~
gojomo
So would bit.ly have to discard any shortened URLs to something like the 2005
Muhammad cartoons?

~~~
dschoon
I doubt the technical regulatory infrastructure is sufficiently vigilant for
them to notice, but as far as I understand their TOS, yes.

------
davecardwell
If your site is focused on visitors from a particular country / locale you
lose the ability to geo-target as you could in Google Webmaster Tools [1].
Other than that you shouldn’t see any issues — check <http://nic.ly/> for
officially accredited registrars.

[1]
[http://www.google.com/support/webmasters/bin/answer.py?hl=en...](http://www.google.com/support/webmasters/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=62399)

~~~
DocSavage
Thanks for bringing that to my attention. I hadn't considered geolocation
among the issues.

------
lallysingh
We'll find out together.

So many of us have names that end in .ly :-)

------
rguzman
I've used a .ly domain for the past 6 months or so with no issue.

The service is a bit sketchy: not very good instructions and less than user
friendly control panel. You also have to provide your own dns servers. After
you jump through those hurdles it seems to work fine.

~~~
DocSavage
Yes, I've already set up my .ly domain, but I'm more concerned about legal and
ethical issues going forward if I use it as my primary domain name.

The Wikipedia article on Libya describes some positive political movement as
well as some current negative conditions. But I know very little about modern
Libya and hoped to get more input on the country.

~~~
anigbrowl
Well, read up on Gaddafi and decide whether you're willing to indirectly trade
with the country he runs or not. Ultimately that's an ethical decision only
you can make, but I think you should make it based on your informed personal
view rather than what your customers might think.

~~~
dschoon
I joke that my domain purchase may or may not indirectly fund state-supported
terrorism.

As far as my customers are concerned though, I think you'd be hard-pressed to
find that 1% knows that .ly is Libya.

------
tptacek
Does buying a .ly name contribute money to Libya?

------
omail
<http://or.ly> has been taken. _sniff_

~~~
anigbrowl
As has obvious.ly ...dammit, dammit, dammit

My life is a history of missed internet land grab opportunities. I suck.

~~~
Tichy
Have you checked obvio.us?

------
jamesk2
Its probably safe but if you are a U.S. based company, why take chances with a
country whose leadership is not very friendly to America?

Would the people funding your company be understanding if Gaddifi decides your
company is unacceptable for some reason and turns off DNS for your .ly domain?
Would having the majority of your traffic just disappear be a potential
problem for you?

------
nickf
One thing to check about - SSL certs. Should you want one, you may find
yourself SoL. A lot of US companies can't do business with Libya (& Iran,
Iraq, Cuba, Sudan etc. etc.) which can mean any cert requests for .ly are
banned.

I can't see that bit.ly have one, so you'd maybe have to handle SSL logins and
other stuff on a different cctld.

------
vaksel
.ly isn't that bad now, since bit.ly more or less legitimatized it

